
MusicForProgramming(): Focus-Boosting Mixtapes for Everybody - minecraftman
http://lifehacker.com/5882714/musicforprogramming-focus+boosting-mixtapes-for-everybody
======
ranit8
<http://musicforprogramming.net/> has been submitted and widely discussed
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3547694>

